# ebay seller



## sptfr43 (Jun 3, 2007)

Hello, I just wanted to pass along something that happened to me . I bought some bamks from an ebay seller, Dwaincoats. When I got the blanks they had some cracks and checks that were not visible in the pics. I sent off a message to him telling of the condition of the blanks only expecting a simple apology. Well his response was to totally refund my money and let me keep the blanks on top of that!! no questions asked. It's good to know there are sellers like him out there on the bay.


----------



## airrat (Jun 3, 2007)

I have bought from Dwain before too.  Only had one error with him, he had 2 auctions for the same type of wood.  He got them mixed up when he shipped.  I emailed him to let him know.   He responded that he would refund me, I told him it was ok, the blanks I got were just as good as the auction I bid on.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jun 3, 2007)

Dwain is definitely a good person to do business with.


----------



## Dario (Jun 3, 2007)

I bought from him too and mine is mixed.

He posted some "pomelle afzelia" bowl blanks for sale and though I can't see that in the pic, I did bid.  When the afzelia came, the figure wasn't really pomelle...it was just angle cut (about 15*) plain/regular afzelia and the "pomelle" was actually just end grain (can't tell from the pic, with the wax on, the endgrain looked like nice figure really).

I told him that I am disappointed on an email and he did OFFER ME A REFUND.  That is great but I DECLINED the offer being my fault too.  I did inform him that I expected him to know pomelle from endgrain since he's been dealing with wood for so long and hope it will not happen again.  He apologized but when I checked his listings a few weeks after that, he still does the same on his afzelia listings.  That part I wasn't too happy with.


----------



## bob393 (Jun 3, 2007)

Great story, sounds like a person to do buisness with.


----------



## kf4knf (Jun 3, 2007)

I ordered some Ambro burl blocks from him a few months back.  The wood is really good and for the price it cant be beat! No cracks, splits or suprises.  I would do biz with him again.


----------



## micah (Jun 3, 2007)

I've done business with Dwain a couple times on ebay and off. So far, no problems.
He only lives about 2hrs away, so I'm hoping to get down and check out his stash some time soon!


----------



## Tanner (Jun 3, 2007)

I picked up some blanks from him too.  He is in my favorites on eBay.  Good blanks and service.


----------



## kent4Him (Jun 4, 2007)

I've probably done at least a dozen purchases from Dwain.  I know that I will buy more in the future.


----------



## babyblues (Jun 25, 2007)

I purchased some amboyna burl blanks from him and when I got the package it was short by two blanks.  When I told him, he sent me the two that were missing plus four extra!  Great e-bay seller.  I will definitely look to purchase blanks from him first in the future.


----------



## Randy_ (Jun 25, 2007)

How come this thead is in the "POLL" forum??


----------

